# Windows cannot exe SndVol32.exe Help...



## heards (May 13, 2006)

Sound just stop working 2 days ago. I ran the troubleshooter and can't figure it out. When ever I try to adjust the volume from the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties page I get this windows error

Windows cannot execute SndVol32.exe, use Add/Remove programs control panel to install. 

Anyone have any ideas? I tried putting the disk in and following the instructions on loading this thing, but I think Im missing something.

Help please.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Heards, and Welcome to TSF,

Try this link and follow the instructions carefully, and it should fix you problem.... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/319095/en-us 

Once you have done this, you might still need to go into Control Panel > Sound and Audio Devices > tick the box to show tray icon > apply >OK.

Give it a try and post back here.

Regards,

Dave T.:sayyes:


----------



## heards (May 13, 2006)

*didnt work*

Ok I tried what you said, but this is what happens

I recieve this info on the command line

No destination specified for: sndvol32.ex_c:\windows\system32\sndvol32.exe.

I doubled check and the system32 stuff is in the C drive


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, read these instructions carefully.......

For example, if your computer's CD-ROM drive is drive E, and the folder that contains the Windows system files is C:\Windows, type the following lines at the command prompt (pressing ENTER after each line): 

Insert your Windows CD in your CD/DVD Drive and hold the 'Shift' Key to prevent it from autoplaying:....then....

Start > Run > type in cmd >

e:
cd i386
expand sndvol32.ex_ c:\windows\system32\sndvol32.exe 
5. Type exit to quit the command prompt. 

Try this and you should see that the file gets expanded by about 145% or so.

Post back with your results.

Regards,
Dave T.


----------



## heards (May 13, 2006)

Okkkkk...got it. There was a space that I didnt see between the 

sndvol32.ex_ c: I just copied your entry and pasted it into the cmd line and it worked. Cool Thanks a Million. Once again this site has saved my system.


----------



## BATTLE-TOAD (Feb 26, 2009)

NICE!!! this just happened to me 10 minutes ago and BAMMO! easy fix lol thank you thank you


----------



## vizoomer (Jul 31, 2009)

kwel ..... i just registered to say thanx ....


----------

